# Skipper's Adventures - Week 30 Presidential Travel



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures Week 30

Presidential Travel

​*


----------



## Kathryn (Nov 19, 2011)

Too cute :2thumbs:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

President Skipper sits with his gourmet dinner, a feast fit for the leader of the free world, and wonders....should I share this banquet with my most loyal cabinet member's, or should I just dismiss them, so I can eat it all myself....a decision that could exert his authority, but at the same time could diminish the level of loyalty they have for him....tough call, but we know one thing about our boy Skip....he makes no bad decision's......


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I love this one and I'm very happy to see all the brothers together in this adventure!


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

You have some very handsome boys Deb, and I'm sure he will share with his brothers


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

"Are you guys discussing about ME?"-Lina


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Mr President Skipper sitting down to have a gourmet dinner but there are only three dishes there is he going to share his meal with the one who has no meal.President Skipper has a big decision to make. But the thing is will I share my feast with my loyal members or shall I eat it all myself . Decisions Decisions. This is to cute Deb.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

This is so adorable.
President Skipper is a style icon.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful boys. Good to see Skipper having some down time with his bros before his next top secret mission.

P.S. Have to say your avatar of Scooter cracks me up as do all your Halloween creations of your birds - I've had some very loud chuckles.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Kathryn said:



Too cute :2thumbs:

Click to expand...

 Thank you. 



jonah said:



President Skipper sits with his gourmet dinner, a feast fit for the leader of the free world, and wonders....should I share this banquet with my most loyal cabinet member's, or should I just dismiss them, so I can eat it all myself....a decision that could exert his authority, but at the same time could diminish the level of loyalty they have for him....tough call, but we know one thing about our boy Skip....he makes no bad decision's......

Click to expand...

 The President is taking all aspects of every decision he makes quite seriously! 



aluz said:



I love this one and I'm very happy to see all the brothers together in this adventure! 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Ana! :grouphug:



kwatson said:



You have some very handsome boys Deb, and I'm sure he will share with his brothers 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kim -- I doubt he'd ever let them go hungry. 



despoinaki said:



"Are you guys discussing about ME?"-Lina

Click to expand...

 :wow: Oh my! How did you know that, Lina?



LynandIndigo said:



This is to cute Deb.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lyn 



Juhi said:



This is so adorable.
President Skipper is a style icon.

Click to expand...

 President Skipper tries his best to set a good example for budgies everywhere, Juhi. 



Frankie'sFriend said:



Beautiful boys. Good to see Skipper having some down time with his bros before his next top secret mission.

P.S. Have to say your avatar of Scooter cracks me up as do all your Halloween creations of your birds - I've had some very loud chuckles.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Madonna! *


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Skipper really looks like he is in charge of the group. Now he needs a First Lady to accompany him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Cody said:



Skipper really looks like he is in charge of the group. Now he needs a First Lady to accompany him.

Click to expand...

Well, maybe an occasional date but President Skipper has no desire to settle down. *


----------



## Sproot (Aug 18, 2014)

Hail to the Chief, Skipper!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Deb - I totally don't know why, but this adventure of Skipper's struck me as the absolute Funniest thing Ever! I laughed out loud, not once, but every time I looked at it - just inexplicably Brilliant, Girl!!! (I really didn't know where you could go with the Presidential series - Never expected This!)*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Sproot said:



Hail to the Chief, Skipper! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Karen.



SPBudgie said:



Deb - I totally don't know why, but this adventure of Skipper's struck me as the absolute Funniest thing Ever! I laughed out loud, not once, but every time I looked at it - just inexplicably Brilliant, Girl!!! (I really didn't know where you could go with the Presidential series - Never expected This!)

Click to expand...

Ollie, thank you -- the fact that you enjoyed this one so much totally made my day!*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


jonah said:



President Skipper sits with his gourmet dinner, a feast fit for the leader of the free world, and wonders....should I share this banquet with my most loyal cabinet member's, or should I just dismiss them, so I can eat it all myself....a decision that could exert his authority, but at the same time could diminish the level of loyalty they have for him....tough call, but we know one thing about our boy Skip....he makes no bad decision's......

Click to expand...

Randy - You are Hilarious! Laughed out loud, as I did at Skipper's presidential feast!*


----------

